# Haf932



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2011)

Decided to do a project log for this one finally. Not doing anything major in this one just going to do a dual loop kind of. 

Specs for the rig

Phenom 910 RB-C2
Asus Crosshair III 
HIS 3870X2+Sapphire 3870X2
Thermaltake TR2 RX-850 (the good CWT built one)

Plan as of now is to mod the stock coolers on the 3870s to hold waterblocks i have 4 Tt ones on the way they are cheapies and might be replaced later on in the build. i am going to remove the factory copper and alum heatsinks over the GPU's and punch 4 holes in the plastic shroud for the tubes. those are going to all be cooled by a single 360 or 240 have not decided on that yet pump will be an old MCP350 with the silencer, res is a tecnofront micro going to use black 3/8 ID neoprene tubing. the cpu will be cooled by a Corsair H50 with fans in Push/Pull i already have this so its just getting put in. everything will be sleeved black. doing the traditional red lighting in the case. I already installed 2 12" cold cathodes and have the stock front red LED fan installed going to be adding 2 more 12"s and 2 4" red cold cathodes as well this should give a good even lighting in the case. 

photos:


----------



## d3fct (Apr 10, 2011)

sexy lookin antec psu u got there.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2011)

subbed


----------



## cdawall (Apr 10, 2011)

d3fct said:


> sexy lookin antec psu u got there.



sadly enough thats a spare


----------



## cdawall (Apr 13, 2011)

Ill post pics up laterGot the waterblocks in today will post pics up later


----------

